# htaccess - URL substring umschreiben



## südpol (18. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich habe schon recht viele rewrites via htaccess umgesetzt stehe aber jetzt vor einem Problem für das mir keine Lösung einfällt. Ich habe URLs in dem Format:

http(s)://www.fragmichnicht.de/bereich1/site-2-site-vpn-190671.html

Diese URL sollte jetzt umgeschrieben werden in:

http(s)://www.fragmichnicht.de/bereich2/190671-site-2-site-vpn/

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie man sowas umsetzen kann?


----------

